# Deactivated due to background check? Uber



## costaricky (7 mo ago)

I was deactivated by Uber over 6 months ago and it just says to login to Checkr for background info. When I do it doesn’t even show Uber selecting a background check. The only thing new on my background was one speeding too very in 2020 14 over the limit. It drops off next June. Would this be the only reason to deactivate? I only did Uber Eats so no ride sharing. I tried to get it reactivated and it seems like a circle of no hope. Any suggestions? Anyone have this happen so easily?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have two accidents and I am still driving, so I am unsure how your speeding ticket is something they would deactivate unless you were carrying a Pax then that would fall into unsafe driving…


----------



## costaricky (7 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have two accidents and I am still driving, so I am unsure how your speeding ticket is something they would deactivate unless you were carrying a Pax then that would fall into unsafe driving…


Wow! Yea this makes no sense then. No I stopped doing the passenger driving a year before this.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

costaricky said:


> The only thing new on my background was one speeding too very in 2020 14 over the limit.


14 mph over what?… in a school zone?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

costaricky said:


> Wow! Yea this makes no sense then. No I stopped doing the passenger driving a year before this.


Then I have no clue at all…


----------



## costaricky (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> 14 mph over what?… in a school zone?


Nope not even a school zone. 74 in a 60


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

costaricky said:


> Nope not even a school zone. 74 in a 60


Cool cop for writing it up that way, I'd bet 15+ over is a worse ticket in your jurisdiction right?


----------



## costaricky (7 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Cool cop for writing it up that way, I'd bet 15+ over is a worse ticket in your jurisdiction right?


 No it’s 20 or more.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Whatever it is it's not worth doing Uber.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Uber dropped me. My license was canceled not suspended by my state. it like a hold on my license. The state never notiifed me that I had needed to have a medical profesional sign some paper work and send it into the state...uber refused to reinstate me. There was not legal infraction....lol


----------

